# Steam sale



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Steam sale has just started if anyone is interested. Witcher 3 has about £20 off. Might get it.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow, well this *really* took off.
Anyway, this time round I bought Alien Isolation and Stardew Valley.
So after an hour of having my nerves shot to **** I can do some peaceful farming


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Haha good mix there. 

Haven't had a look yet but it's been about 2 years since I have been able to find time to play games


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Its about all I've done for two days, I hurt my back at work on Friday night 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------

